# 1991 se missing a few studs



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

Missing a stud on each front wheel. Rides fine. How much trouble (expence) is it to replace those missing studs?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

the studs are pretty cheap, probably no more than a few dollars per stud at the most.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

The main expense is labor. My wheelman said he never worked on a Maxima and the labor cost may be a lot dcue to lack of clearance> Got any thoughts there Thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I could not imagine why labor would be so high. Basically it should just require you to remove the wheel, unbolt caliper, slide rotor out, leaving you with the hub. The studs are pressed into the hub. I doubt things have changed that much over the years but it "should" be a pretty easy task.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Slurppie said:


> *I could not imagine why labor would be so high. Basically it should just require you to remove the wheel, unbolt caliper, slide rotor out, leaving you with the hub. The studs are pressed into the hub. I doubt things have changed that much over the years but it "should" be a pretty easy task. *


You are correct. I have performed this operation on a Maxima 4 times. It is increadibly easy, even for the novice. The first time I had to have it done, I had it done by a shop and the final bill was close to $400 dollars. Each time since, it has been a $20 job. Don't get screwed, do it yourself. Let me know if you get stuck and need help...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

the biggest thing is to make sure that you get the teeth lined up right so that the stud slides in right. If you don't get them right it will place havock on your nerves as well as a possible finger or two to get it in all the way. You can then use the wheel to get the stud to rest all the way in by putting the thing back together and tightening it all back up with the lugs. just be careful not to strip the lugs. If you can change a tire you can do the job.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *If you can change a tire you can do the job. *


Agreed.


----------

